# Its time for a new Manometer



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Hey guys, Im looking to replace my old marshall town dial gauge manometer.
Any suggestions, I mostly use it just to set regs but do work with induced draft boilers that use a zero governor, so I might want to go with a Dual differential type unit as long as it is easy to use for simple pressure adjustments.
Or should I just get two, a simple one, and one with more options?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a Fieldpiece stick volt meter and use the manometer accessory head. I've had the meter for about 20 years and it's used constantly since I do plumbing, heating, and air. Overall I'm happy with Fieldpiece products.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

Got a TPI 621, should do the job.


----------

